# Doesn't like head touched



## AlyssaNguywn (Jan 6, 2014)

So I've had Nimbus for 3 weeks and he's 3 months, he's very sweet, active and friendly. His behavior is completely normal except when you touch the top of his head where the quills are. Anytime you touch his head he will huff and pop but the quills on his back won't go up just his head. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That sounds about normal. I sometimes have better luck if I approach from the front (so he can see & smell me), but even then, at best he tolerates.

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't seen it, this is a lovely care-guide for hedgehogs.


----------



## Yayo's_mommy (Feb 3, 2014)

My Yayo is the same way. I have stiletto nails, and he loves when I lightly scratch the top of his nose. So if I ever wanna give him head rubs, I start at the nose and work my way up. I just kinda had to think about how I would feel if a hand the size of my entire body was coming at my head hahaha.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

A lot of hedgies hate being touched by the head. You'd have better luck touching their tummies


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

It's so variable. The Senator is happy to let me scratch her chin or pet her forehead quills -- provided I approach from the front -- but in many ways, she's an abnormally friendly hedgie. Other people I know say their hedgies will only reluctantly put up with it at best.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't like having my head touched either. It's normal.


----------



## AlyssaNguywn (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you for the replies  I'll be sure to just give nimbus his head privacy


----------

